# Looking too trade trout spots with fellow yoopers anywhere East or north of munising



## TheFishingKid (6 mo ago)

Found a very reliable spot recently not too far from the bridge caught around 15 rainbows and 2 brook trout within 2 hours and less then half a mile of walking. My friend and I are planning a trip to drive around and fish some different rivers and I’m blind fishing the UP wondering who would be up for a spot trade? PM me


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Get out your map book and find your own spots just like we did.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Lol


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

This is my best spot…






What’s your place?


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

He never said secret. Said a trade. If you all have so many spots give him a well known one he may not know.
you guys complain about no young people fishing. Yet this guy is clearly young and some encouragements would go a long way….if we don’t get young people fishing when I am an old fart there will be no hatcheries and no management agencies due to lack of funding


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

hypox said:


> This is my best spot…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you listen carefully, those were some pretty solid instructions to get to B****r creek.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Well at least the kid asked for PMs instead of publicly naming rivers and streams. 

Good luck. 

Get a map book and a stream thermometer. Any moving water below 65 degrees should hold trout. Explore new water. That's half the fun.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Check out the fox and two hearted. Should catch fish in all those.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Pm me your address and I'll send you a book.
Fly-fishers guide to Michigan
By Jim Bedford.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Long-story-short analysis of inland trout stream fishing effort in the UP for the last decade indicates that fishing effort has continuously declined. 

This is one of the influences that moved the MDNR to liberalize the brook trout creel limit on multiple streams in the UP. The response? OUR local TU CHAPTER, in combination with a hadful of guides were able to put enough pressure on the NRC to lower the creel limits again. My favorite example of the level of logic employed in this argument was in full display when an inland trout guide bragged about his ability to provide a living for his family and build a new house in his town of residence by cultivating a clientele that wanted to fish for wild brook trout, 'independent of fish size'; most of his clients conveyed to him that they wanted to CATCH brook trout,, of ANY size. He then went on to complain that the existing creel limit rules would lower the size of the brook trout he was fishing for....with no evidence offered. NOW, that is crystal clear logic!

ACCESS to the stream course has the greatest influence on how many fish are caught from streams up here.


----------



## kyleg (Sep 9, 2008)

Buy the MI sportsman book it tells you all the hot spots. Although, my favorite spots have been found exploring not having a clue where I’m at.



https://www.amazon.com/Northern-Michigan-All-Outdoors-Atlas-Field/dp/B0014TFOPC/ref=asc_df_B0014TFOPC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312125955110&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11553351673769520325&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9058203&hvtargid=pla-569377442825&psc=1


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

There is a list of every watershed management zone in MI, with a map at the USGS website. Then Google Maps satellite view - start at DNR ramps and move the cursor around to find beaten paths.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

The best piece of Trout fishing gear I ever purchased was a map.

Multiple ones, actually. You can’t have too many maps for Trout fishing, but by far the least useful one is Google Maps on a “phone.” The OnX app on a smartphone is well worth the subscription fee but you can’t wait to get way out in the middle of nowhere to attempt to use it. The DeLorme “Gazetteer” and the newer “Sportsman’s Atlas” are worth far more than another set of $10 Rapalas to lose. So are the official maps of the National Forests for sale at USFS offices, and any and all free or paid maps you can get your hands on. Refer back to the first sentence of this post. 

The 2nd best piece of Trout fishing gear I ever purchased was a thermometer. I bought one intended for the sport, about $30, iirc, from a place selling all that crazy expensive fly-fishing gear handmade by Arctic Maidens from materials only gathered after midnight on Midsummers Eve. One could go somewhat cheaper probably, or more expensive with the lazy man infrared point&read models - don’t forget the batteries before you go Trout fishing. Ugh.

A pretty handy set of maps for Trout fishing can be found online for free. They do not give away anyone’s secret spot but everyone’s secret spot is on these maps - the DNR’s Trout Stream Regulations Type maps: 









Maps


Trout and Salmon regulations maps




www.michigan.gov





Of particular note in those maps is flowing water segments that aren’t included in any of the Type 1-4 regs nor any of the various “special regs.” What’s up with those, a Trout catching free-for-all with no laws? Nope, there are actually size regs and catch limits on them though I forget how those work. Certain rivers and creeks aren’t in the “Trout regs” because they are very unlikely to have any Trout in them. This is where the thermometer comes in. 

Now from time to time you might meet some blowhard that claims the non-typed water has lots of Trout and the DNR doesn’t know jack. Don’t listen to these people; use your thermometer. The non-typed segments often connect to regulated Trout waters and it is not impossible they hold a Trout, particularly in the Spring when their waters are still cold. Nonetheless a good first step when hunting for new spots is to start by only looking at water in the Type 1-4 systems.

So “east of Munising” sort of, one will notice some of these types of streams on those DNR maps. If you visit them what you will find is usually a big ole swamp, with waters far too open to Trout’s most deadly enemy: The Sun. Other times the most beautiful whitewater Trouty-looking stream you have ever seen will have zero Trout in it, because it came out of a big lake just a mile away. See how handy those maps are? Also those no-Trout streams might have excellent fishing for Smallmouth Bass. Or, you might catch a Snapping Turtle; watch your hands. 

Now sunlit waters are not automatically too warm - so map + thermometer is the key combo. And some portions of the Type 1-4 waters ARE too warm; only the thermometer knows for sure. 

Also, be careful with hunting Trout with maps. Don’t drive into a piece of “road” you aren’t positive your vehicle can get you back out of. In the U.P., no one else might come along to help you out of a jam in a very long time, like entire months, perhaps, “way back in there,” where the best Trout are. If you aren’t positive positive about that, then it’s time to walk and there you have to be sure you can get back to your vehicle if you aren’t parked by a stream with just the super convenient 2 compass points of “upstream” or “downstream.” The sun moves around the sky in a bit of a circle this time of year. A roll of vinyl “flagging” can be a darn handy Trout fishing accoutrement, too.

Also also, use the maps to keep track of who owns what and be careful not to break Trespassing laws. The green portions on Google Maps DOES NOT mean the land is public land. You are usually legal to wade through private land in the water, but that doesn’t mean you can park on it or wander across wherever and whenever you might wish to.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Go where the bugs are terrible and the brush is impossible ... you are getting close.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Note to all here: He asked to trade spots. I gave him a spot and he never traded back. Lol.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Of course not. He has to try yours out first to see if it's legit.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

He will have to drive really far lol. If he goes though he will catch a dozen brookies in an hour.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

augustus0603 said:


> Of course not. He has to try yours out first to see if it's legit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


It’s gonna be tough to get better than those monster rainbows he’s catching at the hot spot.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

brushbuster said:


> Pm me your address and I'll send you a book.
> Fly-fishers guide to Michigan
> By Jim Bedford.


That’s awesome of you BB. Those books are gold. Jim Dufresne, Tom Huggler, Bob Linsenman, Jim Bedford, Jerry Dennis. Check them out. They lived it. Oh, and a Delorme atlas of Michigan. Prerequisite reading for adventure


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

M


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Grinnell said:


> That’s awesome of you BB. Those books are gold. Jim Dufresne, Tom Huggler, Bob Linsenman, Jim Bedford, Jerry Dennis. Check them out. They lived it. Oh, and a Delorme atlas of Michigan. Prerequisite reading for adventure


I'm surprised he didn't pm me. There's a wealth of info in that book. I went to many of those streams in the book for quite a few years. My interests in fishing has shifted drastically from Michigan to Alaska so I just don't reference it anymore.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> I'm surprised he didn't pm me. There's a wealth of info in that book. I went to many of those streams in the book for quite a few years. My interests in fishing has shifted drastically from Michigan to Alaska so I just don't reference it anymore.


Off topic, but Director of my department went to Alaska last night. He catches big steelhead with me every year, hell of a fisherman. But he said he will be bringing me salmon fillets to the office on Tuesday.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Off topic, but Director of my department went to Alaska last night. He catches big steelhead with me every year, hell of a fisherman. But he said he will be bringing me salmon fillets to the office on Tuesday.


Awesome, nothing better than wild Pacific salmon! Hard to eat great lakes salmon once you taste Pacific salmon.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

brushbuster said:


> Awesome, nothing better than wild Pacific salmon! Hard to eat great lakes salmon once you taste Pacific salmon.


My 2nd cousin in western Wisconsin keeps a Salmon boat over on Lake Michigan and has for a long time, as his father did. He brought some Salmon home from Alaska, then immediately caught some fresh in Lk MI and had a cook-off with both sources. “That was a mistake,” he told me.

There is a solution for us trolls here in the Mitten: cross The Bridge and catch Salmon from Lake Superior. Yeah, they are smaller. So what. The Steelhead out of Superior taste way better too.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

I've wondered about flavor difference between Pacific and Great Lakes Kings... two years and still haven't had the GL raised. Generally, can't find any local fish at the market or at a restaurant.

What I can say is there are two distinctly different incarnations from the Pacific fish: those pumped with krill, and those pumped with anchovies/herring/sardines.

When the flesh is more reddish in color it indicates the fish found krill. To me this is the most special flesh. After experiencing a plate, that's never been frozen, all other salmon seems inferior.

The anchovy flesh is more orange in color and still quite good.

Particular ocean conditions are required for the krill to be present. Namely, the cold water upwelling must be occuring. The warming trends are interupting those upwellinhs. And so the krill populations are experiencing a steep decline and thus the red color meat is becoming more rare.

Strange things are going on in the Pacific. Ibwss trolling for salmon outside the SF Bay in an area called Duxbury Reef. We kept catching baracuda! That's not normal!


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

B.Jarvinen said:


> My 2nd cousin in western Wisconsin keeps a Salmon boat over on Lake Michigan and has for a long time, as his father did. He brought some Salmon home from Alaska, then immediately caught some fresh in Lk MI and had a cook-off with both sources. “That was a mistake,” he told me.
> 
> There is a solution for us trolls here in the Mitten: cross The Bridge and catch Salmon from Lake Superior. Yeah, they are smaller. So what. The Steelhead out of Superior taste way better too.


Shhhh!


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Awesome, nothing better than wild Pacific salmon! Hard to eat great lakes salmon once you taste Pacific salmon.


It's hard to eat great lakes salmon period! 😎


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you don't like great lakes salmon I'll take all you can catch


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Martin Looker said:


> If you don't like great lakes salmon I'll take all you can catch


...........especially coho


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

Atlantic’s are good too. Kings aren’t the greatest


----------



## Aukebay (Jul 25, 2020)

motoscoota said:


> I've wondered about flavor difference between Pacific and Great Lakes Kings... two years and still haven't had the GL raised. Generally, can't find any local fish at the market or at a restaurant.
> 
> What I can say is there are two distinctly different incarnations from the Pacific fish: those pumped with krill, and those pumped with anchovies/herring/sardines.
> 
> ...


We have white flashed King Salmon that are the result of mostly genetics and some food habit. At one time they were not considered marketable because of the white color. However these days they command premium price and people go nuts over them. They are often marketed as ivory kings. Studies have shown that concentration of omega-3 fatty acids and lipids are not the similar between the white and red are flash kings.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Flashed salmon?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Gordon Casey said:


> ...........especially coho


a step up from carp


----------



## joekrz (Oct 8, 2002)

Martin Looker said:


> Get out your map book and find your own spots just like we did.


Best post right here.

Go out and find your own spots.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

joekrz said:


> Best post right here.
> 
> Go out and find your own spots.


You are experiencing the UP mentality. Go to the Saginaw Bay forum and you will get more info. on UP waters than on here.


----------



## TheFishingKid (6 mo ago)

brushbuster said:


> Pm me your address and I'll send you a book.
> Fly-fishers guide to Michigan
> By Jim Bedford.


Sorry I’m hopping on here so spread apart I’m going to order this book seems like a lot of people have said it’s super great


----------



## TheFishingKid (6 mo ago)

B.Jarvinen said:


> The best piece of Trout fishing gear I ever purchased was a map.
> 
> Multiple ones, actually. You can’t have too many maps for Trout fishing, but by far the least useful one is Google Maps on a “phone.” The OnX app on a smartphone is well worth the subscription fee but you can’t wait to get way out in the middle of nowhere to attempt to use it. The DeLorme “Gazetteer” and the newer “Sportsman’s Atlas” are worth far more than another set of $10 Rapalas to lose. So are the official maps of the National Forests for sale at USFS offices, and any and all free or paid maps you can get your hands on. Refer back to the first sentence of this post.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I really appreciate this such a great piece of info to have


----------



## TheFishingKid (6 mo ago)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Note to all here: He asked to trade spots. I gave him a spot and he never traded back. Lol.


PM me idk how to create a PM on here


----------

